# new toy coming



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

got me a sig mk25 on the way, made for navy seals, 226, full size combact pistol, made specially for salt water use.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I had to google it cause I'm not familiar wig sig, but I like it. How's the size compared to a cz p07?


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

The Mk25 is the Navy's designation for the Sig P226 Navy. It's one of the issue handguns that the Navy SEALS use. They can use whatever they want and HK45c is one other handgun they use. I've even heard rumors of S&W 686s in use. I have a feeling that the Mk23s have been retired by the HK45c. I never could understand why the SEALs don't use Glocks since they are simpler, lighter, easier to use and more corrosion resistant.

I myself have a W German 1989 Sig P226. It was also imported at Sigs Herndon, VA location before they moved to Exeter, NH. For a DA/SA handgun I like the quality of Sig, but their design is not the best due to its high bore axis and it's got horrible ergonomics for lefties like me. The Beretta 92 series has better ergonomics for me, but holistically I hate them. My favorite DA/SA is the FNX or FNP series of handguns, but I use my Glock 17 or 26 for everything.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

its a saltwater model of 226 which i have already, full size 4 in barrell, weight 4 lbs 15 or 20 rd mag has 1911 rail. 226 is used by marine patroll, seals, and many more. I was carring a glock 27 in my boat, after a few trips it locked up, had to soak for days to free up, since i have sig tatooed on my wrist i had to get rid of glock. they are not going to offer many of the seal verson. Its made for saltwater envoirment. sorry for spelling. just go to www.sigsauer.com, have specs on all guns.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

*Sig*

pm sent


----------

